# New V4 Steam engine Model



## galglg (Jul 16, 2013)

New V4 Steam engine Model 
Overall dimensions: (mm)
Bore : 14mm
Stroke : 16mm
Each cylinder Capacity: 3ml
Planetary Gear ratio: 4:1
Flywheel diameter : 37mm
Output shaft : 5.5mm
Other Output shaft :4.5mm
O.A. Length : 150mm
O.A. Width : 110Mmm
O.A. Height : 90mm
Net weight : 950G 
After testing, when the pressure of 4 kg, it can reach speeds above 1200 rpm.

Video address:
http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XNTgzMjg1Nzky/v.swf


----------



## aarggh (Jul 16, 2013)

That is just about the most amazing thing I've seen in ages! Spectacular work!

cheers, Ian


----------



## BronxFigs (Jul 16, 2013)

Beautiful engine, and nicer construction.  Bravo!


For a similar look, made from bar-stock, check:  Rudy Kouhoupt's ---- V-4 Steam Engine.

Which came first?  Both are great!


Frank


----------



## guangdong (Jul 16, 2013)

Beautiful engine,friend.


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jul 16, 2013)

aarggh said:


> That is just about the most amazing thing I've seen in ages! Spectacular work!
> 
> cheers, Ian



Ditto!  Love it!


----------



## flyingtractors1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Beautiful engine.  Very nicely done.  Ralph


----------

